# Way OT: Need advice for rental property



## bigoakfarm (Oct 6, 2007)

We moved last spring and of course the market for real estate was in a slump. After a couple of months a woman (friend of a friend of a....you get it) asked us to rent the empty house to her and we agreed. We explained that it had been listed w/a realtor and we were under contract to allow this realtor to show it and try to sell it. We don't charge her as much as the mortgage payment for rent and we didn't ask for a deposit/1st mo/last mo and all that because (and we explained this to her) we may sell it and have to give her 30 days to move out so we asked her to treat this rental as a temporary deal. Well, the realtor's contract expires in 2 weeks and he is FINALLY showing the property regularly - or trying to- this tenant has run off numerous lookers, gone to a perspective buyer's place of business and cried to him that he was making her homeless if he went through with the sale and called the realtor cursing or crying at least twice that I know of. DH and I have decided that she HAS to go. We've spoken to a lawyer and he's advised us on the eviction. We know our rights but this woman has a 20 yr old daughter and her infant grandaughter living with her too. Do you think it's too close to Christmas to send them packing? I hate to be heartless. I feel on the one hand that I'm tired of having to go chase her down for the rent or to give her notice that the realtor wants to show the house (she hides when she knows we're trying to contact her because she thinks that gets her out of having to let us in to show it) and I was honest about needing to sell the house when she moved in there but on the other hand, this is probably the WORST time of year to evict someone. What would you do? :? 

Thanks,
Kristen


----------



## raznboersnkids (Oct 6, 2007)

My opinion thats just what it is is my opinion. Id evict them, yeah its a tough call but you explained that it was a temporary deal. She knew that before hand. And running off potential byers and being late on rent well thats 2 strikes, and cursing and acting crazy claiming shell be homeless strike 3, she will continue to take advantage if you let her, she knew the deal before hand, youll feel a weight lifted off of your shoulders when shes gone.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

first off christmas is 2 months away - it isn't like it is next week. 

You made the deal with her in the first place and now she is ruining your chances to sell the place. People like that will only play you and string you out and it hurts you in the long run.

It is sad about the child/grandchild but it isn't your responsibility it is hers she is only making this worse for herself.


----------



## bigoakfarm (Oct 6, 2007)

I think so too but she cries and cries when we tell her the house is being shown and I was wondering if I'm maybe just being mean because I have developed a thick skin and an intense dislike for this woman. I needed some feedback. Thanks a bunch!

Kristen


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

hey it isn't an easy call, but you have to do what is right for your family as well.


----------



## raznboersnkids (Oct 6, 2007)

No I dont think you are being mean, I think youve been generous and they took advantage of that generosity. Stacey is right the kid and grankid are her responsibility. I think you should evict and up your chances at a sale, its not going to happen with her occupying the property.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't think you are being mean, I think she is playing you. She knew the arrangement when she moved in and should not expect anything more. You already gave her a break on the rent. Trust me she will find someplace to go.


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

i had my house on the market last year & i rented it out while i waited. i had the same problum. he didn't want to move or buy it. he would not ans his phone when the realtor called so i told him that the realitor would give him 24 hr notice when some one wanted to see it & if he wasen't home that they would be going in any way. i finally told him he had 30 days to get out.
kristen you have to think of you & your family first & the sale of that house is only dragging you down. you have nothing to feel guilty or mean about. she knew up front that it was a month to month. i agree with stacy christmas is 2 months away. i would give her her walking papers & not think any thing of it. you know christmas is coming for your family to. i am a mean old lady but if she started to cry i would just have a box of klenex with me & still evict her.


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

Well - you don't want to know how I'd handle this - but I think an eviction is a good thing. She can't deter buyers b/c that's a load of manure. No boohoo stories here - if anyone should get the boohoo's - it's you. If she can't handle things like an adult - maybe she needs an adjustment - for her to turn down sales for you is outrageous and totally unacceptable - she needs to grow up, it's not like you're not giving her ample time to find a new home and it's not like she wasn't warned prior to moving in. Essentially you're doing her the favor here. JMO tho.


----------



## ilroost (Oct 7, 2007)

simple, goodye and good ridance. jmo bob


----------



## Janine (Oct 7, 2007)

Do I understand correctly that you did not have her sign a lease contract? It is unfortunate, but you will have to get her out of there. If you wait till after Christmas, then what? She'll be whining about wanting to stay through out spring, then summer, etc. However, if you do have a lease, they are binding with the next owner. AT LEAST THAT IS THE WAY IT IS IN GEORGIA. I DON'T KNOW WHAT IT IS IN YOUR STATE.

Dispossession (eviction) is a pain to do. And it costs you money.

I have my real estate license in Georgia.

Maybe you can bribe her to leave for some $$? I've heard about that. "If you move out by Tuesday, and leave the house in good condition. I will give you $200 cash." Of course, they have to be GONE before you give them the $$.

You also have to be careful that you don't tick them off and they trash the house. Ask your agent for advice. They should have ways to advise you on this situation. 
Good luck.


----------

